# Feeding yucca?



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

I bring my two Nigerian Dwarf girls home this coming weekend! :leap: They will be eight weeks old.

We have Yucca plants growing in our pasture and I've read/heard that goats like to eat those. My pasture fencing isn't secure for my goats (they have their own fenced area) so they don't have access to those plants. Can I cut off the Yucca plants at the base and feed them to the goats?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

wahoo!!! So excited for you.

:stars: 

I am not familar with that plant. If it is safe for goats to eat then sure you can cut it and feed it to them.

You my find that they don't eat it though at such a young age. Mine start really enjoying such stuff when they are 4 -6 months old unless taught to eat it by their mom


----------

